

Show HN: Anonymity Network for Short Broadcast Messages, DiNet - bqe
https://bitbucket.org/scassidy/dinet

======
bqe
There is a client here to try out:
[http://projects.existentialize.com/dinet/client.html](http://projects.existentialize.com/dinet/client.html)

